# Thinking of moving to slab city with our kids



## Kerri K

So our family lost everything... Any advice for traveling with kids? We hope to try Slab City, yes we know most say it isn't suitable for kids but we don't have many options. TIA


----------



## Scorpius

Spider Tempura said:


> uh have you been to slab city before? it IS getting colder dontcha kno. make sure you bring extra gas for your rv generator. and bring pallets, as many as you can find for bonfires and to feed burn barrels. those burn barrels get real hungry this time of year. also dont forget the booze, smokes, and ammo, cant forget ammo, lots and lots of ammo cuz you never kno when a frogbat will attack. for a fam of 4 i recommend 2 55gal drums of water and 2 empty drums, one being kept clean n bleached eh. cant forget the food, so bring a 50lb bag of rice n 30lb of bean with seasoning and about 10 lbs of TVP and enough flour etc for making approx 1000 to 1200 burritos. i would also bring about 40 cans of sardines and 20 lbs of trailmix and a pallet of ramen and a case of steel cut oats. dont forget about 20lbs of sugars and gallon of honey, 5 lbs of super spicy dried peppers, 20 lbs onions, garlic etc.. cant be having bland ass foods. also bring about a half case of tea bags, earl grey or chai dont need any sweet added. fireworks as well, must not fail to bring fireworks, saturn missiles, roman candles, and mortars. and lastly dont forget condoms n lube, you be surprised how many people leave that off a packing list. this isnt a complete list, but its something to get ya started.


Ok so we are on foot and or looking for rides


Spider Tempura said:


> uh have you been to slab city before? it IS getting colder dontcha kno. make sure you bring extra gas for your rv generator. and bring pallets, as many as you can find for bonfires and to feed burn barrels. those burn barrels get real hungry this time of year. also dont forget the booze, smokes, and ammo, cant forget ammo, lots and lots of ammo cuz you never kno when a frogbat will attack. for a fam of 4 i recommend 2 55gal drums of water and 2 empty drums, one being kept clean n bleached eh. cant forget the food, so bring a 50lb bag of rice n 30lb of bean with seasoning and about 10 lbs of TVP and enough flour etc for making approx 1000 to 1200 burritos. i would also bring about 40 cans of sardines and 20 lbs of trailmix and a pallet of ramen and a case of steel cut oats. dont forget about 20lbs of sugars and gallon of honey, 5 lbs of super spicy dried peppers, 20 lbs onions, garlic etc.. cant be having bland ass foods. also bring about a half case of tea bags, earl grey or chai dont need any sweet added. fireworks as well, must not fail to bring fireworks, saturn missiles, roman candles, and mortars. and lastly dont forget condoms n lube, you be surprised how many people leave that off a packing list. this isnt a complete list, but its something to get ya started.


Ok so being as we will be on foot no vehicles of any kind.....any other ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 125

going to slabs with no vehicle to stay in during the winter isnt a very realistic option, even more so since you have 2 kids.


----------



## Scorpius

SlankyLanky said:


> going to slabs with no vehicle to stay in during the winter isnt a very realistic option, even more so since you have 2 kids.


Unfortunately that's our only option as of this moment.... Especially being as we have to leave where we are staying tonight


----------



## Deleted member 125

Scorpius said:


> Unfortunately that's our only option as of this moment.... Especially being as we have to leave where we are staying tonight



when i typed " isnt a very realistic option" what i meant is that thats basically not a option. were you planning on sleeping outside in the desert during the winter with 2 children? yer location says Suprise AZ as where you are at so im guessing you are familiar with how cold the desert can be at night especially during the winter.

a quick google search says theres multiple shelters in surprise arizona some of them offer services for families. you might wanna look into some more local options before going 400 miles to freeze.

http://www.suntopia.org/surprise/az/homeless_shelters.php


----------



## Deleted member 125

Kerri K said:


> Never mind



im terribly sorry if the answers you received were not what you wanted to hear. best of luck to you and yer family, i hope you figure something out.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Spider Tempura said:


> dont make ur kids walk to california in the winter.



Haha, for real! 247 miles we're just gonna hoof it like no plans and no preparation but fuck it kids, yolo! There's definitely other.. more logical options you guys should probably consider first.


----------



## Hobo Mud

Given your current situation I would highly suggest that you attempt to make other arrangements only because you have children. I suspect that you and your family are in desperate need however your plans are certainly not the way to go.

There are all sorts of programs and different alternatives you can obtain from government to state assistance. I highly recommend you reach out and take advantage of local resources if your able to. 

I do wish you and your family the best and I hope to hear things get better in the future. Certainly keep us posted. If worst comes to worst you can always try to find help from a church..... Safe travels.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Spider Tempura said:


> uh have you been to slab city before? it IS getting colder dontcha kno. make sure you bring extra gas for your rv generator. and bring pallets, as many as you can find for bonfires and to feed burn barrels. those burn barrels get real hungry this time of year. also dont forget the booze, smokes, and ammo, cant forget ammo, lots and lots of ammo cuz you never kno when a frogbat will attack. for a fam of 4 i recommend 2 55gal drums of water and 2 empty drums, one being kept clean n bleached eh. cant forget the food, so bring a 50lb bag of rice n 30lb of bean with seasoning and about 10 lbs of TVP and enough flour etc for making approx 1000 to 1200 burritos. i would also bring about 40 cans of sardines and 20 lbs of trailmix and a pallet of ramen and a case of steel cut oats. dont forget about 20lbs of sugars and gallon of honey, 5 lbs of super spicy dried peppers, 20 lbs onions, garlic etc.. cant be having bland ass foods. also bring about a half case of tea bags, earl grey or chai dont need any sweet added. fireworks as well, must not fail to bring fireworks, saturn missiles, roman candles, and mortars. and lastly dont forget condoms n lube, you be surprised how many people leave that off a packing list. this isnt a complete list, but its something to get ya started.



To anyone reading that post, this list is ridiculous overkill and not realistic at all for living in Slab City and should be ignored.


----------



## Dameon

Matt Derrick said:


> To anyone reading that post, this list is ridiculous overkill and not realistic at all for living in Slab City and should be ignored.


Don't even be trying to show up in Slab City without 40 cans of sardines.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Honestly one of my biggest pet peeves is people editing out their OP because they didn't like the responses they got. That's not what the edit button is for. Own up to what you post so we all can learn from it, that's what a message board is for.


----------



## TacoBob

Matt Derrick said:


> Honestly one of my biggest pet peeves is people editing out their OP because they didn't like the responses they got. That's not what the edit button is for. Own up to what you post so we all can learn from it, that's what a message board is for.


I agree. I had been looking at this post. I am from the area by Slab City. I grew up not far from There and mostly worked in that desert for the last 7 years. It is a terrible idea to bring kids out there. Especially when there is no guaranteed shelter.


----------



## Kerri K

Sorry my post bothered so many people... I get going there is not the best idea. I changed my post because I thought this site was supposed to be a helpful place and instead I ended up feeling even worse than I did before. I suppose I should have posted that I have tried and exhausted all resources where we are, and I am a bit lost.


----------



## Kerri K

Also the only reason we are in said situation is because we took in a bus load of travelers when their bus broke down at a Walmart. Our landlord found out and that was all she wrote...


----------



## DrewSTNY

Ok, so, the situation did sound dire; however, I am assuming you are both able bodied and can get some kind of scratch together for a bus ticket?

There are never no options, don't take this wrong, but suck up some pride and scam the system when and where necessary. AZ might not be the friendliest state out there, but as stated above, get into a shelter for a few days to figure things out.

Do you have any friends in the area? What happened to the travelers? They made it out of wherever they came from, I'm sure they can figure something out. Unless, they are traveling sponges which sucks.

Look under every rock, something is out there.


----------



## Dameon

What bothers people is the idea of an unprepared couple running off to the desert with their kids because they think there's options there. I didn't see anybody insult you, although a few people found the idea amusing. You have options. If you contact churches in your area, you're almost guaranteed to get help this time of year. Phoenix has a lot more resources than the middle of the desert, and there's no way you've tried and exhausted all of them. If that's really the case, you could give Tuscon a try, anything but trying to run off to Slab City.


----------



## Dmac

I hope you figure something out. It's a shame about the shitty judgmental posts you got, unfortunately every forum has it's jerks. Good luck.


----------



## Kerri K

DrewSTNY said:


> Ok, so, the situation did sound dire; however, I am assuming you are both able bodied and can get some kind of scratch together for a bus ticket?
> 
> There are never no options, don't take this wrong, but suck up some pride and scam the system when and where necessary. AZ might not be the friendliest state out there, but as stated above, get into a shelter for a few days to figure things out.
> 
> Do you have any friends in the area? What happened to the travelers? They made it out of wherever they came from, I'm sure they can figure something out. Unless, they are traveling sponges which sucks.
> 
> Look under every rock, something is out there.


Said people had to go their different ways and have only heard from them a handful of times. A few with family, one went to Hawaii etc. We tried going to a shelter but they won't take all of us because we are not legally married. Things just seem very bleak right now.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Kerri K said:


> Said people had to go their different ways and have only heard from them a handful of times. A few with family, one went to Hawaii etc. We tried going to a shelter but they won't take all of us because we are not legally married. Things just seem very bleak right now.



ive never heard of a shelter turning down a family due to lack of a marriage license. but ok, if thats the case have you tried other shelters? churches? friends? family? theres gotta be something available especially this time of year like @DrewSTNY said.

do you or yer partner currently have food stamps? if not ide get on that shit asap, since its a holiday weekend you might be shit outta luck until tuesday but just say you are homeless and have 2 children (who im assuming are minors) and you shouldnt have a problem getting them the day you apply. 

the reason for being evicted was yer landlord found out you had too many people in yer place? so i can assume that either both of you or one of you has a job and were able to pay rent before being evicted you could look into extended stay hotels that charge by the week. not exactly ideal since that can add up to a pretty large chunk of money but it can help if you have some sort of income coming in still so you arnt sleeping outside until you can afford to rent another place. as far as travelling with 2 kids goes i dont have any first hand experience but ide say without some kind of income and a vehicle yer going to have a very hard time. it can be hard enough just keeping yer vehicle running and having gas in it, add 3 other mouths to feed and thats alot to juggle at one time.

i cant speak for anyone else but yer post certainly didnt bother me, i just responded that what you had planned was not a realistic idea. nobody has replied with anything that ide call negative, actually quite the opposite everybody offered pretty sound advice on getting back on yer feet. i can understand its a bit harder because you have 2 children with you but theres always a way to figure something out.


----------



## NapalmBreath

When did the landlord serve you papers? Assuming you were on a lease, they have to give you 30 days notice.


----------



## DrewSTNY

Kerri K said:


> Said people had to go their different ways and have only heard from them a handful of times. A few with family, one went to Hawaii etc. We tried going to a shelter but they won't take all of us because we are not legally married. Things just seem very bleak right now.




At this point, I would stay put until they send the sheriff in. I hate to think that should city would do that on this weekend, but people suck. Make them take you to court or whatever. 

You have internet, or you wouldn't be talking to us. Use it to find churches that run food banks or soup kitchens, they usually have good programs for shelter as well. Offer to clean the church in exchange for shelter. Since you are not married, go by yourself to get food stamps. You'll easily get emergency aid for you and the kids. It's harder to get it with your partner, like next to impossible. At least you'll have food covered. Get some stuff from Salvation Army or Deserette (?) [Mormons] to at least set up shelter if you are on the street. 

As far as heading to the Slabs, I can't answer that, but it's a long way away with no car. You could try posting in the ride board, but without knowing anyone at all out there, I don't know. However, I have heard that if you go without any conceived notion or expectation, people will surprise you, just don't take advantage of their kindness.


----------



## Chazten

So if you had a landlord I assumed you paid rent? Use rent money to buy a cheap vehicle off Craigslist, there's tons under 700$, work day labor to get up the money to maintain the car, start over, going to the Slabs with nothing is not a great idea!


----------

